# Big walnut musky !!!!



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Went fishing/kayaking today with some buddys well long story short ...my buddys gf caught about 35inch musky out of big walnut ... AND YES IT WAS A MUSKY!!!!


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Bet that was fun to tie into on a kayak!!!!


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

No pic?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh yeah they are in there. South of three creeks I take it?


----------



## SneakinCreekin (Aug 22, 2014)

Pics!!!! Please!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Nope just north of threecreeks by hamilton rd


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

creekking83 said:


> Nope just north of threecreeks by hamilton rd


It's totally possible to hit a musky anywhere from Hoover down but very very unlikely . It's especially possible to catch one anywhere north of three creeks and south of the last spillway although not too common. Great catch!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I've read a story on here about them being in Hoover and heard about a musky caught in Hoover by someone.At least one of the stories if not both has to be credible.


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

I was skeptical before this , but now i seen it with my own eyes ..my buddy joe caught one by 270 bridge last fall .. but i wasnt there for that one


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

I was at Gander Mountain and one of the workers in there was telling a customer and his wife that the Nut is polluted with musly and he catches them all the time. I almost jumped into the conversation and told him that I think he meant to say Gar. I think they are musky in there but there are not to many. Last year I had something really heavy on and it cut my line so fast and I told my buddy that it was either a big musky or a big saugeye.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Reason I am still disgusted we didn't get the fish in the boat. She was Bass fishing and wasn't equipped to pull in a Musky.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

and I saw Bigfoot down by Port Columbus!


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Lazy 8 said:


> and I saw Bigfoot down by Port Columbus!


Does this mean you don't believe this story?


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

This guy (lazy8) ...smh.... typical moron !!! Move on bro...we have no reason to lie !!


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

creekking83 said:


> typical moron !!! !


...........


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

This summer I was eating at Old Bag of Nails in Gahanna on the patio and I could see a guy fishing the creek. I saw him hook into something nice and he was all excited and said he caught a muskie. I stopped eating, went down to look and it was about a 30-35" muskie. Pretty cool, caught on a hair jig.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

FishThis said:


> This summer I was eating at Old Bag of Nails in Gahanna on the patio and I could see a guy fishing the creek. I saw him hook into something nice and he was all excited and said he caught a muskie. I stopped eating, went down to look and it was about a 30-35" muskie. Pretty cool, caught on a hair jig.


Cool! Well, if anyone catches one with a crankbait hanging from its mouth, my girlfriend hooked it.


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Putty whats up !!!!


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

creekking83 said:


> Putty whats up !!!!


Hey buddy! Too bad it's going to be cold this weekend. I had planned to meet you guys.


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

I gotta work anyways: ((


----------



## BigFish614 (Jan 27, 2011)

It always makes me laugh when people refuse to believe that certain fish can be in certain water. I saw a picture at R&R of a piranha that a guy caught at Greenlawn. Muskie are native fish that are caught a couple miles away at alum all the time. Theres no chance that theyre not in hoover and big walnut.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

When that line snapped and I wasn't able to get a pic I knew there would be doubters. Still upset I didn't get it. Buying a NET today. it wont happen again!!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

creekking83 said:


> Putty whats up !!!!


First name David? Did Elaine catch it?  

Hoping for Seinfeld fans......


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> First name David? Did Elaine catch it?
> 
> Hoping for Seinfeld fans......


Oddly enough, no one has ever picked that up.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Putty said:


> Cool! Well, if anyone catches one with a crankbait hanging from its mouth, my girlfriend hooked it.


Hate to say it, but the muskie probably was barely hooked. If you've ever caught one you'll know that they don't hook easily because their mouths are bony. Hopefully someone gets your crankbait and it doesn't rust away. Regardless, anyone who doesn't believe you is frankly dumb. It's just like fishing in sewer drains... Youtube it.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Putty said:


> Oddly enough, no one has ever picked that up.


LOL favorite character on the show, great actor.


----------



## Cowanmuskie (Aug 3, 2004)

for all the doubters out there,
the state stocked muskies from alum creek that DO wash out of alum creek lake, end up in big walnut creek after a short swim down alum creek river. since it is a FISH and is capable of swimming, it can and does swim against currents going upstream for new food sources, and will be found in big walnut creek.

if the fish swims down stream from alum creek river, they end up in the scioto river and eventually the ohio river.
pull up a map on the net and see it for yourself...
regards,
CM


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Well said. Thanks


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Cowanmuskie said:


> for all the doubters out there,
> the state stocked muskies from alum creek that DO wash out of alum creek lake, end up in big walnut creek after a short swim down alum creek river. since it is a FISH and is capable of swimming, it can and does swim against currents going upstream for new food sources, and will be found in big walnut creek.
> 
> if the fish swims down stream from alum creek river, they end up in the scioto river and eventually the ohio river.
> ...


Accurate, to a point. 

No doubt in my mind there are Musky (and Wipers) in Big Walnut, up to the last Dam (Alum Dumps into Big Walnut @ 3 Creeks). However past the last dam? Doubtful, although still possible. 

It's no secret that Greenlawn (Scioto) holds good numbers of Musky, almost all of which are coming downstream from Alum, then heading up the Scioto.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

I saw a paddlefish below green lawn in the early 90s. So a musky in big walnut....no drought in my mind.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

No Doubt in my mind


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Dana.Birrell said:


> Hate to say it, but the muskie probably was barely hooked. If you've ever caught one you'll know that they don't hook easily because their mouths are bony. Hopefully someone gets your crankbait and it doesn't rust away. Regardless, anyone who doesn't believe you is frankly dumb. It's just like fishing in sewer drains... Youtube it.


That's funny stuff right there.......wonder it those are "covered creeks" that got culvetred over for a subdivision???

Back on topic, fish swim, they swim in water, if there is enough water, there will be fish......provided there is a source(i.e. lake/reservoir/river)


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL!! I don't doubt it in any way...seen several caught over the years. In fact there are several creeks in central Ohio in which the toothies swim.
What I doubt is why you are so vehemently trying to advertise their existence in that little creek. Most of us appreciate the treat to be able to catch the, and aren't super interested in the public advertisement on a fishing forum.
BTW, two pages and I still don't know what it was caught on...what type of water it was in....what the bait was doing...you know, stuff that would typically be included in a fishing REPORT. 
This isn't a fishing report, it's a bragging advertisment for a stream so small you can pee across it.
You're up to 1,200+ views.....enjoy the peace and solitude.... (eyes rolling)


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Post 17 states it was a crankbait. You want the exact.....It was a KVD 1.0 in sexy shad. It was in the water you stated you can pee across. There's no bragging being done. It's more shock and amazement. I have never thought anything bigger than Bass\Carp were in the BW. To hook a Musky was shocking.


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Agree with putty ... why u care anyways ... i reported we caught a musky on the walnut period ...what u wanna know wat underwear i was wearing too....lol .... and why u want exact details so U can go there and TRY to catch them .......and plus idc if people fish a spot i fish ....dpnt bother me one bit.....and its people like u that really get on my nerves on this site... ur the only ******* complaining about a post out of 2,000 people ...u notice everyone else is not acting like u ...Mr fish report police lmaooo smh... next time ill give the exact location from my GPS ...and see how u like me now .....so move on moron . Stay off my post if u got problem !!!!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You guys are missing my point.
I'd rather have information about tactics, baits, what type of water the fish are hanging in, water temps.....fishing report kind of information.
I could care less what body of water you almost caught it on. I almost caught a couple last week myself....

But why in the world would you want to advertise your locations on here? What's the point other to to attract more attention to a little tine creek?


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

If u consider the fishs gill in my hand a " almost " but whatever ....like i said dont question my post ....dont like it ....keep ur words to ur self


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Theres plenty of fish in that 35 mile "little" creek .... like i said idc to tell people where i fish ... i would love to see people exspierance what my friends gf did


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

creekking83 said:


> ... i would love to see people exspierance what my friends gf did


Please don't call me an Ahole or a moron, like the others, but you might learn something about a decent fishing report if you paid attention. That's what is more likely to help people have a good fishing experience. A decent fishing report doesn't necessarily say something like, "Hey look at this fish I caught in _________ creek....it was cool." We finally get something about the method in post #17...lol.

Here are some examples of good stream reports from another site:



> *10-20 couple more trips *
> 
> river dropping, water willows starting to poke out of the water. visibility nil, water temps low50's.
> 
> ...





> *NE Illinois Stream Report 10-30-2014 *
> 
> Waded for 5 hours and checked 4 locations. Water temp 53 falling from 59, clarity 3ft stained, SE winds 10mph, sunny then cloudy, usgs 2.05 slow fall, threw topwaters/crankbaits and plastic with a 1/8oz keeper hook into 3-8ft eddies, current breaks and some general slack to light current areas that had bottom contours of ledge, rock, wood, silt mix. Tried different retrieves but slow was the best. Saw some bass chasing shad very briefly in small bursts. 25 bass, 8"-17". One boat was out, and a couple anglers. Very quiet.
> 
> Best bite was on the plastic straight worm. Couple on top with a walker. Steady action, nothing big but entertaining. Caught a bass with a black tail. Never seen anything like it. Healthy, fought well for its size.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

When musky swim away with a bait in its mouth it wasn't caught. (My apologies if I'm getting the incidents of musky being hooked mixed up). 



Oh by the way, about a week ago I caught 3 smallies over 20"s at Scioto park. It was awesome. Oh yeah, I caught them all on a crank bait.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

creekking83 said:


> Agree with putty ... why u care anyways ... i reported we caught a musky on the walnut period ...what u wanna know wat underwear i was wearing too....lol .... and why u want exact details so U can go there and TRY to catch them .......and plus idc if people fish a spot i fish ....dpnt bother me one bit.....and its people like u that really get on my nerves on this site... ur the only ******* complaining about a post out of 2,000 people ...u notice everyone else is not acting like u ...Mr fish report police lmaooo smh... next time ill give the exact location from my GPS ...and see how u like me now .....so move on moron . Stay off my post if u got problem !!!!!


A-hole,moron... what a mature reply....lol post those gps #'s... i know alot if people that LOVE to eat muskies!!! But hate to see you shhot yourself in the foot...


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Stream stalker.... i wasnt talking about u homie my bad


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I am struggling to understand why you guys are making such a big deal about this. My girlfriend was fishing for Bass and hooked a Musky. @Creekking83's post was simply to let people know Musky are present in the BW. No tactics or conditions were given for hooking the Musky because she wasn't trying to catch a Musky. She wasn't equipped to even hook the damn fish. I thought she hooked a Carp the way she was being tugged around in her kayak.
Believe it, like it or don't, but there has to be something else better you need to be doing with your time than getting upset over the wording in a thread.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your story Putty. Some people just like to give others a hard time.


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

U people are funny smh


----------

